# REVIEW: 2011 Flux TT30 bindings



## Triple8Sol

You can see the tool-less adjustments with the cover open:









Pics on my Bataleon ET:


----------



## Extremo

Awesome review homey...I'm still in the market for a medium super titan but if I can't find them i'll be choosing between the TT30 and the SF45's. I'll probably be hitting you up with some questions after you get some more time on these in various conditions. I'm loving the comfort and response flux offers.


----------



## Gibbarn

GREAT review! You just gave me some serious insight in not just the TT30's but to the Brand Flux aswell. Will definitly consider their bindings for next season caus I've already bought myself a pair of 390 boss which im LONGING to try out. Anyway, good job dude!:thumbsup:


----------



## c_mack9

good review. if i was in the market i would feel comfortable trying them out. maybe next year. they look sick, you picked a great color.


----------



## oldlady

Thanks for your review! Always very detailed! :thumbsup:


----------



## Triple8Sol

Anyone that's thinking of jumping onto the Union Force bandwagon should reconsider, and get these instead for the same price!


----------



## cjs2002

would you recommend the TT30s or the SF45s for the neversummer SL? mostly freeriding, some park. im on the east coast, so definitely some ice.


----------



## Triple8Sol

I had last year's SF45, then called the Feedback, on my SL last season. That combo worked perfectly together. I just got the TT30 this season, which I think would also work well on that board. Personally I'd go SF45 though.


----------



## Triple8Sol

After a handful of days out, my 2011 NS Heritage seems to have softened up a touch. I tried both the hard and soft side inserts on the Flux Feedbacks I'm currently running on it, and liked the soft ones better. It's still a responsive ripper, but with those 2 factors combined, I'm almost tempted to throw the TT30's on there and see how it feels...


----------



## nyckk

oh man i just ordered these!!!thanks to your review lol
im pretty excitedd though i prbly wont get it for this weekend trip...anyway i had a pair of 08 force it did me well but wanted to try something different

Question, how much does these weight vs the super titan? lighter/ noticeably lighter?
and thanks again for bringing flux to my attention


----------



## Triple8Sol

nyckk said:


> oh man i just ordered these!!!thanks to your review lol
> im pretty excitedd though i prbly wont get it for this weekend trip...anyway i had a pair of 08 force it did me well but wanted to try something different
> 
> Question, how much does these weight vs the super titan? lighter/ noticeably lighter?
> and thanks again for bringing flux to my attention


Glad I could help steer you in the right direction! These are a touch lighter than the Super Titan. Unfortunately I no longer have a postal scale, so don't have exact numbers on my new bindings this season.


----------



## )(ood

I wear a size 10 boot, and was thinking of getting a pair of the SF45's for my new Forum Conflict, as I've grown tired of buying the same binding (Union Force), and want to try out a different toe strap... Was curious on whether to run the M's or L's. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Triple8Sol

^ You should get a L. As soon as you try these, you won't miss your Unions one bit. As for the toe strap, the SF45/DS45/DMCC have the new FTM Versa toe strap, which is a little smaller profile and allows you to wear it over your toe as well as cap. The TT30/RK30/SE30/SR15/PR15 retained the previous FTM which is toe-cap only. I've used both styles, and both work equally well.


----------



## nyckk

Triple8Sol said:


> ^ You should get a L. As soon as you try these, you won't miss your Unions one bit. As for the toe strap, the SF45/DS45/DMCC have the new FTM Versa toe strap, which is a little smaller profile and allows you to wear it over your toe as well as cap. The TT30/RK30/SE30/SR15/PR15 retained the previous FTM which is toe-cap only. I've used both styles, and both work equally well.


i ve never seen this bindings but from my massive research it seems that L runs very large and wide, if his boot has a smaller footprint it would prbly be wise to squeeze into a M?
btw triple how does M compare to force M/L sizing wise?


----------



## Triple8Sol

nyckk said:


> i ve never seen this bindings but from my massive research it seems that L runs very large and wide, if his boot has a smaller footprint it would prbly be wise to squeeze into a M?
> btw triple how does M compare to force M/L sizing wise?


If you've never even seen the bindings in person, I'm not sure the words "massive research" can be used.  In your _massive research_, you should've seen that the M is for 7-9.5 while the L is for 10+ and that DC boots are about average size.


----------



## fatboyj711

Flux bindings do run wider than other manufacturers so size 10 boots will likely fit in a medium sized bindings (they will essentially be swimming in L bindings). Medium is definitely the way to go if your boots are designed to be low profile (e.g. shrinkage tech).


----------



## cjs2002

about to pick up the neon green titans for my evo and sl


----------



## FtCS4

Let me know what you think if you put them on the Heritage!

I'm about to buy an '11 Heritage and am trying to decide between the TT30, SF45 and Rome Targa


----------



## )(ood

My metallic black SF45's came yesterday. I fiddled around with all the adjustments for a good half hour and got the medium sized bindings to fit my size 10 DC boots perfectly. My first impression is that they are super high quality, and feel very comfortable strapped in, but the highbacks are STIFF! Kinda surprised at just how stiff they felt compared to my Force's. We'll see how they feel on the hill. I'll be posting a review of the new setup (Forum Conflict 157 and SF45's) when I get a chance to go up this week.


----------



## DC5R

Great review. I was thinking of getting the 390 Boss, but may now look at these instead.


----------



## Triple8Sol

)(ood said:


> My metallic black SF45's came yesterday. Kinda surprised at just how stiff they felt compared to my Force's. We'll see how they feel on the hill. I'll be posting a review of the new setup.


The SF45 is very much a medium flex, and not that overly stiff at all imo, while the Union Force is actually quite a bit softer than what some people would lead you to believe.



DC5R said:


> Great review. I was thinking of getting the 390 Boss, but may now look at these instead.


Both are great bindings, and both companies have some of the best customer service out there. Tough decision, but I made the switch.


----------



## Grayster

I just got my NS heritage and am trying to decide between these flux, union force etc what did u go with in the end?


----------



## cjs2002

my Flux TT30s on the SL are awesome. i was deciding between flux, union, and rome and couldn't be happier with my decision. zero pressure points, total comfort the entire day. i ride everything from groomers, to double blacks, to park and pipe.


----------



## Grayster

thanks bruv - have pretty much decided to go with the tt30's - how are the different inserts?


----------



## cjs2002

no cant beds. these bindings don't have fancy (marketing) features, just straight up comfy bindings for all aspects of riding.


----------



## semajgnik

just got these bindings, used it once so far.
Awesome bindings, very responsive and awesome at the park, but...

what is up with the material they used on coating of bindings?!
my bindings are all scratched up already after one use.
these bindings look stylish as hell but they don't expect you to ever fall on them.
the binding straps are made of some kind of material that looks like its not supposed to be wet.

in conclusion, great looking bindings, great performance, but they'll look like crap after 3 sessions if you fall at all... hopefully they change the coating for next year's model because i really love these bindings.


----------



## rgrwilco

I have put some more days on my TT30's and i am in love. These are the first bindings that are super supportive, but at the same time i do not even notice them. For the past few years i have been searching for the perfect bindings, and looks like i finally found them.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Granted I haven't used my TT30's that much, maybe only 4-5 days so far, but haven't noticed any wear/tear issues whatsoever thus far.


----------



## Grayster

Thanks everyone

I finally went with union force awesome with my heritage very responsive in all conditions only issue as mentioned on here i have to tighten up some of the strap screws each morning as they did work loose throughout the day - not a majior problem as i guess i should do this anyway - toe strap fits my size 8 boots well and i found enough adjustment to get a good fit i found that i could ride witgh the looser bindings which is great as i usually had to crank them right up especailly on the toe - i like stiff bindings and i found these were pleanty stiff enough for me!!

hope this helps thanks for all the feedback - keep it coming can t tell you how helpful it is for all of us (and i'm new to forums)!!

grayster


----------



## legends6spd

I bought these TT30's in January for a great deal but decided not to try them out because I've been on a Burton and was too lazy to find ICS conversion plates for these Flux's. I have them in the FS forum if anyone is interested or just PM me. Thanks


----------



## rgrwilco

email flux, they will send them to you and you will have them within a week.


----------



## arborlover

since you seem to have almost the whole collection i got this question:


i bought Flux SuperDiamonds 2010, and i love those bindings. but i think i would love them even more with a tad softer baseplate.


do you know if superdiamonds have that hard baseplate/shockabsorbers intentionally stiffer bc its a freeride/boardercross model. or is it stock on all flux bindings?


----------



## Triple8Sol

I have this year's DMCC which is the new name for the Super Diamond. It's their stiffest binding, which means base/highback. Sounds like you might prefer the SF45.


----------



## arborlover

Triple8Sol said:


> I have this year's DMCC which is the new name for the Super Diamond. It's their stiffest binding, which means base/highback. Sounds like you might prefer the SF45.


edit: 

shortly:


could you press with you finger on the baseplate padding and see if padding of DMCC is any stiffer then SF45 of any other flux model that you have?


----------



## andreas

Triple8Sol said:


> Anyone that's thinking of jumping onto the Union Force bandwagon should reconsider, and get these instead for the same price!


Taking this advice.:thumbsup:


----------



## semajgnik

Triple8Sol said:


> Granted I haven't used my TT30's that much, maybe only 4-5 days so far, but haven't noticed any wear/tear issues whatsoever thus far.


Did you fall at all? Did ur bindings ever touch the snow? Mine got scratched up just by bending the high backs...


----------

